# 76ers player ratings NBA 2k7



## mini_iverson213 (Sep 18, 2006)

http://sports.ign.com/nba2k7/76ers.html 

heres a glance at some of the ratings..
Iverson-94
Iguodala-77 (dats a bit slack)
Webber- 84
Carney-70

comment on whether u like/dislike da ratings and why


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

ESPN NBA 2K series always sucked, Iggy is in no way, worse then Chris Webber. How did Carney only get a 70? (Although compared to the way they horribly rate rookies in sports games, I guess that's good)


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

mini_iverson213 said:


> Iverson-94
> Iguodala-77 (dats a bit slack)
> Webber- 84
> Carney-70



AI is just about right...Dre should be higher, something like 82, 83....C. Webb should be more like 79, 80, and Carney I have no idea....but yeah rooks get no respect in 2k so I guess it's allright.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

now look at live's nextgen ratings ratings:

http://sports.ign.com/nbalive07/philadelphia.html

AI- 93
AI- 84
CW- 82
RC- 66


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

ballistixxx said:


> now look at live's nextgen ratings ratings:
> 
> http://sports.ign.com/nbalive07/philadelphia.html
> 
> ...


This is what ive always hated about live ratings, Dre has not even come close to earning an 80 plus rating yet, He hasnt proved much of anything besides hes a sick dunker and is can slam it home in the open court. Until he proves himself he deserves mid 70s at the best


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

You see that 2K7 respects Shavlik's rebounding ability? They gave dude a 83 in rebounding! That's what's up. I don't know about his rebounding being lower than Steven Hunter though.

And I have to agree with the ranking 2K7 gave Iguodala.


----------

